# Bern Helmet



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

No it will not hurt your helmet.


----------



## gunner252 (Jul 15, 2010)

I dont think it would be a bad idea to rough the surface up a bit (before painting). Otherwise, your paint may peel/flake. :dunno:


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

You'll be fine. Make sure you do sand it first, remove the dust, and mask off the inside with a plastic bag and some tape so the inside foam doesn't get sprayed (unless you really don't care). It's probably gonna take two coats to cover the white and leave a solid new layer.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Depending on the paint you use, it could react negatively with the foam (disolve it), so make sure to mask it off well.


----------

